# 95 nissan sentra starter problems



## theeman8866 (Dec 10, 2011)

My 95 nissan sentra will not start up. When i try to turn the key everything sounds right except the cellunoid. it sounds like the cellunoid wont kick in so i replaced the starter but that didnt fix the problem. I am looking for the starter relay but i cant seem to find it. the nissan book tells me it is in the relay box but it also shows a picture with 4 prongs and my relay box only has 5 or 6 pronged relays as well as nothing that you would think would be the starter relay. 

any ideas where the starter relay would be or what else might be wrong with it? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

is this auto or manual? did you check the park/neutral switch for an automatic? or the clutch safety switch for a manual? I'm assuming this is a no crank, no start situation. are you getting 12v or so to the starter and solenoid when cranking?


----------



## theeman8866 (Dec 10, 2011)

this is an auto, and yes it is a no crank, no start situation. i am getting 11.6v. which is low but still ok. i have not tried the park/neutral switch.i should look at that. still open for more suggestions though. just in case.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

theeman8866 said:


> this is an auto, and yes it is a no crank, no start situation. i am getting 11.6v. which is low but still ok. i have not tried the park/neutral switch.i should look at that. still open for more suggestions though. just in case.


11.6v where? At the battery terminals? Starter terminals?
Either way...no... 11.6v is NOT ok.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

whats the voltage with the key held over, does it drop ??


----------



## theeman8866 (Dec 10, 2011)

no it does not drop.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

theeman8866 said:


> no it does not drop.


Then check the interlock switches as suggested above.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Did you find and swap the relay ?


----------

